# OS 5.1.1 software update for iPad



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got a prompt that an update was downloaded to my iPad and ready to install:



> This update contains improvements and bug fixes, including:
> Improves reliability of using HDR option for photos taken using the Lock Screen shortcut
> Addresses bugs that could prevent the new iPad from switching between 2G and 3G networks
> Fixes bugs that affected AirPlay video playback in some circumstances
> ...


I'll get it started on my iPad 1 and let y'all know how it goes. 

EDIT: It took about 12 minutes to install. Very straightforward. Went to the Settings where there was a notification of the download, clicked on "Install," agreed to the new terms of use. The screen changed to the home page, then a black screen and then the Apple status bar started.... Went through the status bar twice and then the restart screen and then it was done! Every things seems to work as it should afterwards.

Most of the updates didn't apply to me with my iPad1.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I installed the update a couple of days ago on both of our original iPads. Works fine so far (knocks on wood.)

The major reason for the update was to fix some huge security holes that were found in iOS.

"The highest severity vulnerability that's fixed in iOS 5.1.1 is a WebKit flaw that can lead to remote code execution or an application crashing. In order to trigger that vulnerability, a user would need to visit a Web site with a maliciously crafted URL, which is a common attack tactic via phishing emails and URL redirections.

There is a second WebKit flaw that's fixed in this release of iOS, as well. This one was used as part of Google's Pwnium contest at CanSecWest in March by security researcher Sergey Glazunov. It's less severe than the first WebKit flaw, and can only lead to a cross-site scripting attack.

The third vulnerability fixed in this release of iOS is a URL-spoofing bug in Safari.

"A URL spoofing issue existed in Safari. This could be used in a malicious web site to direct the user to a spoofed site that visually appeared to be a legitimate domain. This issue is addressed through improved URL handling. This issue does not affect OS X systems," Apple said in its advisory. "

It's nice to know that Apple is keeping up on it's security for iPad and iPhone iOS, especially after what happened last month with OSX.

All the Best.


----------

